# Stand para reparar bicicletas: pregunta



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Hola,
Estoy haciendo un DIY stand para reparar y dar mantenimiento a las bicis, usando un stand para altavoces que me regalaron. Encontré un par de páginas en internet que tienen como hacer estos stands (ejem: DIY BLOG: DIY Portable Bike Repair Stand), incluyendo el clamp, pero no me convencen totalmente (se me hace enormemente monstruoso el clamp DIY!)
Alguien sabe si se puede conseguir en México el clamp Park Tool o Sport Pro (o algún equivalente) para este tipo de stands y donde?
Gracias!
Jack


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

mandalo a hacer a un taller de forja/herreria, ya nada mas forras el clamp con camaras de llanta o algo asi


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

JackStephen said:


> mandalo a hacer a un taller de forja/herreria, ya nada mas forras el clamp con camaras de llanta o algo asi


Gracias, pero creo que difícilmente tendría la versatilidad de unos de los clamps pros que busco. Estos giran 360 grados en dos dimensiones, de tal manera que puedes poner la bici en cualquioer posición que quieras para una reparación/mantenimiento.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Gracias, pero creo que difícilmente tendría la versatilidad de unos de los clamps pros que busco. Estos giran 360 grados en dos dimensiones, de tal manera que puedes poner la bici en cualquioer posición que quieras para una reparación/mantenimiento.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seguramente lo puedes conseguir o bien ordenar el clamp en algunas de las tiendas de San Pablo en el DF que sea vendedor de Park Tool .

La otra más fácil y segura y posiblemente al mismo costo es que la pidas a USA anda en unos 120 dolaritos mas unos 30 de envío y el impuestito , pero vale la pena.

saludos

the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Seguramente lo puedes conseguir o bien ordenar el clamp en algunas de las tiendas de San Pablo en el DF que sea vendedor de Park Tool .
> 
> the last biker


Gracias Lastbiker. Donde están esas tiendas de San Pablo? (soy chilango pero no tengo ni idea de lo que me hablas)  Alguna con página wwb que conozcas?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Gracias Lastbiker. Donde están esas tiendas de San Pablo? (soy chilango pero no tengo ni idea de lo que me hablas)  Alguna con página wwb que conozcas?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues por el centro , ahí por la merced y la Plaza San Pedro , me parece que la calle de San Pablo se convierte en J M Izazaga , son varias calles que tienen muchas tiendas de bicis .yo se llegar por Fray Servando y me meto en una callecita que se llama Roldán y así llego a San Pablo , ve en la mañana mejor , una vez fuí en la tarde/noche y me invitaron varias chamaconas a pedalear sus biclas... ja ja ja

saludos

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

El distribuidor de parktool es Benotto. Los clamps no son baratos y por la diferencia de precio a veces conviene mas comprar todo el stand. Por lo general los clamps que se venden por separado son los de gama alta. Yo tengo un stand PCS 4-1 y me ha salido bastante bueno.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Reciclaje bichicletero......*



ritopc said:


> El distribuidor de parktool es Benotto. Los clamps no son baratos y por la diferencia de precio a veces conviene mas comprar todo el stand. Por lo general los clamps que se venden por separado son los de gama alta. Yo tengo un stand PCS 4-1 y me ha salido bastante bueno.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tienes toda la razón Diego:thumbsup: , pero lo que el Sr. Serengetijack es construir el mismo su soporte de bicis utilizando la base que ya tiene 

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Tienes toda la razón Diego:thumbsup: , pero lo que el Sr. Serengetijack es construir el mismo su soporte de bicis utilizando la base que ya tiene
> 
> ...


____________________

Si, exacto. Ambos tienen razón. Ya chequé los precios en Amazon y ebay y si esta casi tan caro el clamp como el stand Park Tool. hmmm... voy a ver si me las ingenio para hacer un clamp decente DIY que no se vea tan DIY... hay les cuento luego como salió el proyecto.

Gracias!


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Pues pienso igual que ritopc. 

Tengo varias bicis (ruta, mtb, velodromo, cross) y yo mismo les doy mantenimiento. Usualmente compro las herramientas que voy necesitando, a estas alturas creo que estoy mas surtido que el taller de bici promedio jaja

Por un breve estuve investigando la posibilidad de un dyi stand, pero al final me satisfizo la calidad o versatilidad de una pcs-1 park. 

Estan hechos muy solidos y son para toda la vida. Se de antemano que no es lo que buscas pero hay que analizar los costos tambien, mi criterio personal es si algo *hechizo* excede el 50% del costo de uno pro, pues me lanzo por este ultimo. 

Sounds like an interesting project tho


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

vale la pena la inversion. yo compre un pcs-10 de park tool el año pasado, lo agarre en oferta en performance bike y es una chulada pa´meterle mano a tu bici, hacer ajustes limpieza, lubricacion y todo eso echale al cochinito y consiguete uno de estos, no te vas a arrepentir


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Aqui hay uno hechizo a un precio interesante...

Soporte Para Dar Servicio A Bicicletas - $ 1,200.00 en MercadoLibre

Parece que el clamp gira, a juzgar por las fotos.

Yo tambien quiero hacerme de un stand.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Les recomiendo el Feedback Sports Pro Elite , muy bueno y no es tan costoso.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Les recomiendo el Feedback Sports Pro Elite , muy bueno y no es tan costoso.
> 
> saludos
> the last biker


Esos donde se consiguen en Mexico? Normalmente los stands si sale caro embarcarlos del otro laredo (por peso, supongo?)


----------

